# Glass Date Codes



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

I'm trying to find the date codes on the glass on my 67 ht.
I've found the codes on the door glass (both door and vent windows)
Can't find the code on the rear glass or the rear quarter glass. I found the code on the windshield but that doesn't matter, it's cracked anyways.
That brings me to some other questions,
Where can I purchase a date coded windshield (Tinted) and date coded rear quarter glass (tinted)?
Final question, Which manufacturer is correct, LOF or PPG? I've seen both.
The car was built in Dec 1966


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

What mfg supplied the glass that's in your '67? Am mainly aquainted with Kansas City & Fremont '67's as partcars & projects ive had, nearly all came out of those two plants. Would have to see what '67 glass I have left, to see what mfg made it.

Pilkington Glass does an excellent job with date coded glass. 
Auto City Classics in MN also supplies date coded glass, have picked up dated LOF windshields from Auto City Classic before. On back glass, I always strive to use very very nice used glass. Have viewed too much distortion in the reproduction tinted back glass.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Hey Pinion Head. Thanks

The glass I did find a code, the date codes were from PPG


----------

